# Raw honey and the diaper rash



## sgnorton123 (Sep 27, 2013)

Posting this to share something new I learned today but also have question about it

I've been on vacation out of state visiting my parents. Didnt think to pack something for diaper rash for my two year old. She just doesnt get them often so never crossed my mind. But I noticed last couple days she developed what appears to be a little thrush and possibly little regular diaper rash as well. I kept her clean for a day or two hoping it would just clear up which it didnt. My usual go to is coconut oil but I didnt bring any of my goodies like that from home. mentioned the rash to my mom. she says just put a little antifungal on it. um...no? I really hate using unnatural over the counter drugs for anything. so, racking my brain, what else does she have? She did have some raw honey and I remembered reading about that being good for yeast infections and stuff so decided to slather a bit of that on her and voila! COMPLETELY gone by morning...I honestly think it worked even better than my usual coconut oil. I'd totally go for this again for her. I mean wow! I was impressed! so, wanted to share that little story.

Also, wondering if any other moms have experience with honey and diaper rash? I know younger children are not supposed to ingest it as it can give them botulism or whatever, but what about used for diaper rash on a younger infant? Just curious. Due with baby number two in five weeks. Wondering if this is an option for him as well, or maybe I should just stick with my coconut oil on him? Have also read about breast milk for diaper rash as well...never heard of that until more recently, but think I will be giving that a try with him also.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I think the main reason honey is antimicrobial is that it has a low moisture content (and is acidic). I'd be worried in a diaper area it would get wet and you'd start brewing some kind of icky candida mead down there. Glad it worked for you though!


----------

